# Supercropping... Help Please!



## Stone again! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, I just saw trillion of atoms article on supercropping and now I have to figure out which way to go! ... HELP! I only have a space of 2'X3'X1' for each plant... I am using the bend them over method; I am right now growing six different strains in 6 little 2' tall X 3' deep X 1' wide stalls... My biggest plant, a  Bella Donna is just bout to touch the back of her stall... The rest of my plants are about 10" to 12" high and 2 of them are a foot wide... I was considering put my big girl into flower and maybe give the rest another week or to... I have to say, it seems like they just got over the shock of the moving from indoor to indoor/outdoor and the big transplant. I don't really know how old any of my plants are since I got them from different dispensary's at different times... I guess the question I am asking here is it to late for me to start supercropping, any or all, and would it be worth it in the short run, and long run? I was hoping to get a harvest in July and another one in October... You also have to consider that this is my first grow... Wow! they all look so healthy right now... But I want to do, what I have to do, to get the maximum bud out of it... oooh Whats a stoner to do... HELP!


----------



## Syke (Apr 24, 2011)

i wouldnt recommend suppercropping
purely because it is HST
i am a big advocate of LST
i have no experience with suppercropping tho srry


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 25, 2011)

Have yu looked into scrog. It's a challenging method to use as yu have to delicately and deliberately manipulate the plants branches and mainstem beneath a screen of something like chicken wire (preferably plastic chicken wire with 2" square holes). by doing that yu can hold all the branches at one level and continually bend and turn them until the screen is about 3/4 full then switch to 12/12 light cycle and watch all the little branching leaflets spring up thru the screen and turn into buds. Check out The Hemp Goddess DIY Scrog. I am gettin ready to do mine that way as a trial to see if I can pull it off. good grow mojo to ya:farm:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 25, 2011)

hardwareandtools.com/Easy-Gardener-16037-6-By-8-Trellis-Netting-u167616.html

works well.  but as said u must manipulate branches around net.


----------



## Soumyananda (Dec 16, 2011)

No idea about supercropping. If your plants are in supercropping state, then you can apply supercropping.


----------



## Sol (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought supercropping was for really streched plants, where you crop back lenghts of the stem . No? I too am a big fan of the bend over method, its all i use.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 19, 2011)

Soumyananda said:
			
		

> No idea about supercropping. If your plants are in supercropping state, then you can apply supercropping.


 
Mine are in California? :confused2:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually supercropping is not terribly different from LST which is bending the branches and main stem. The key difference in the 2 is that SC is more intense and stressful to the plant. 

With supercropping, which can be done nearly anytime you want to do it, is a method of squeezing and slightly crushing the stem just enough to soften it so that it can be layed over in the direction that you want it to be. It still has to be held down in the position that you desire for a few days or else it will heal itself and stand right back up. 

With bending(LST) the plant is not harmed or it is so minimal that it goes unnoticed by the grower, but the plant must be held continually in that position for extended periods of time or else it will right itself when released. With SC the branch is damaged just enough to allow the bend and then the plant repairs the area and reinforces the tissue to strengthen it. During vigorous veg growth the plant will repair itself within a week and will be stronger than before.

This is a good method for opening up a plant and for slowing down the vertical growth as the plant switches from vertical growth mode to repair mode for brief periods. As long as the genetics are good and the plant is healthy, this method should not cause enough stress to bring out the hermie trait. I have even used it during flower once out of absolute necessity and didn't get any hermie from it. However, I wouldn't advise doing it during flower unless you have no other choice.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2011)

A week after xplant I take the top of the lady, bend her over (and tie her) so she's parallel to herself and let the lower branches even out w/ the rest, don't know what you'd call this but it's always even'd out the bud canopy nicely for me, ime.


----------



## Sol (Dec 19, 2011)

Me too Greeneyes. I just call it 'bent' .  But yes works fabulously. No fussin around and great growth.


----------



## Kushluvr (Dec 20, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> A week after xplant I take the top of the lady, bend her over (and tie her) so she's parallel to herself and let the lower branches even out w/ the rest, don't know what you'd call this but it's always even'd out the bud canopy nicely for me, ime.





DIDO......................aka Super Cropping! nicely put! just cut the center stalk while really young......tie down all new arms and there you go.........a nice even canopy.....sets u back a little but...helps with yield a lot!


----------



## daku_iBLAZE (Dec 20, 2011)

I used HST or super cropping thru-out my veg and in the first 2 weeks of flower with awesome results. The branches developed thick strong knots where they got bent. Check out the journal for some pics.


----------

